
The Mysteries of Animal Movement - digital55
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/05/science/hu-robotics.html
======
dpflan
The piece mentions some articles by Hu, associates, and his advisor at MIT

By his advisor at MIT, Dr. Lakshminarayanan Mahadevan: > _Geometry and Physics
of Wrinkling_ \-
[https://www.seas.harvard.edu/softmat/downloads/2003-03.pdf](https://www.seas.harvard.edu/softmat/downloads/2003-03.pdf)

By Dr. Hu: > _Fire ants self-assemble into waterproof rafts to survive floods_
\-
[http://www.pnas.org/content/108/19/7669](http://www.pnas.org/content/108/19/7669)

